# aus , schluss, vorbei



## grazy04 (7. November 2008)

sind die Zeiten wo ich als Gast mit durfte, nach Brandenburg oder Mc Pomm fahren musste um legal angeln zu können !!! #h
Ich hab so eben die Prüfung abgelegt und bestanden ! :vik:

Für alle die das noch vorhaben, besorgt euch entweder die im Kurs angebotene Litaratur oder eines der unzähligen Büchlein"Vorbereitung auf die Fischerprüfung", 1000 Tips zur Fischerprüfung" oder wie auch immer die heisen, es hilft. Einige Fragen stehen in den Büchern, bei einigen braucht man den gesunden Menschenverstand und 1-2mal darf man raten 

vlt sieht man sich 

so long


----------



## RaubfischAngler 2 (7. November 2008)

*AW: aus , schluss, vorbei*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!! #6


----------



## ToxicToolz (7. November 2008)

*AW: aus , schluss, vorbei*



grazy04 schrieb:


> Ich hab so eben die Prüfung abgelegt und bestanden ! :vik:


 

Na dann ma GLÜCKWUNSCH !!!

Ja Ja man is da doch schon echt nen bisschen leichter uff´n Herz, wa....


----------



## Sebastian R. (8. November 2008)

*AW: aus , schluss, vorbei*

Von mir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Vor gut 12 Stunden habe auch ich meine Prüfung erfolgreich abgelegt - auch ohne Kurs oder Buch :m

Jetzt tauchen für mich neue Fragen auf, vielleicht kann sie mir ja jmd. beantworten.

Ich habe meine Prüfung dank Sondergenehmigung der unteren Fischereibehörde Euskirchen in Bonn abgelegt.
Muss ich mir meinen Fischereischein nun in Euskrichen (1. Wohnsitz) besorgen, oder ist dies auch in Bonn möglich?

Für Antworten wäre ich recht dankbar

Grüße, Sebastian!


----------



## Prignitzer_Junge (8. November 2008)

*AW: aus , schluss, vorbei*

Auch von mir Glückwunsch Männers, ich habe heute früh 9:30 Uhr auch meine Prüfung bestanden. Habe einen Kurs belegt vorher, alles ganz easy gewesen....

Jetzt kanns auch auf die Räuber losgehen.....

#h


----------



## crazyFish (8. November 2008)

*AW: aus , schluss, vorbei*

@Sebastian R.
Ich gebe da nicht Brief und Siegel drauf, aber ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass man den Schein bei seiner zuständigen Behörde abholen muss, sprich für dich in Euskirchen.
An deiner Stelle würde ich aber einfach ma telefonisch in Bonn anfragen.


----------



## Denni_Lo (10. November 2008)

*AW: aus , schluss, vorbei*

Den Schein holst Du Dir dort ab wo der 1 Wohnsitz ist. Zeugniss, Perso, Foto und Kohle nicht vergessen.


----------



## Zanderlui (10. November 2008)

*AW: aus , schluss, vorbei*

dann mal glückwunsch.....
bei mir stehts demnächst auch bevor die prüfung aber wegen meiner freundin die will auch den schein machen!!!:vik:


----------

